# Most In demand trade



## PARENOS (Nov 24, 2008)

In my area its difficult to find electrician's the few that are out there are good but their rates are very high due to demand. Wondering what trade is in demand in everyone's area.


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

Masonry


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Where do you live? I haven't noticed it being difficult to find anybody. I can find a sub who's readily available for anything, so I don't think there's anything most in demand. Remodels have become more in demand from the public as opposed to new construction. But a lot of guys who were in new construction switched over to remodels, so there is no shortage of remodelers either.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

PARENOS said:


> In my area its difficult to find electrician's the few that are out there are good but their rates are very high due to demand. Wondering what trade is in demand in everyone's area.


What area are you from?:whistling


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

"professional" masseuse, they keep arresting those poor asian gals around here :shifty:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Craig's List contractors :w00t:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PARENOS said:


> In my area its difficult to find electrician's the few that are out there are good but their rates are very high due to demand.



I have the same issue around where I live :mellow:

WHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSS











Did I actually write that :shifty:














Just kidding RS!!!! :001_tongue:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I'd guess that "property preservationists" are one of the most in demand "trades" in a lot of the country...:sad:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

J F said:


> I'd guess that "property preservationists" are one of the most in demand "trades" in a lot of the country...:sad:


Did we ever get a definition for that trade?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I have the same issue around where I live :mellow:
> 
> WHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> ...


Ouch!:clap:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

katoman said:


> Did we ever get a definition for that trade?



:no: hence, the "trade"


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

angus242 said:


> I have the same issue around where I live :mellow:
> 
> WHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> ...


:w00t::clap::lol:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Don't mind the hater rs 






























:w00t:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

J F said:


> Don't mind the hater


Hater? 
I think all Asian girls should be able to work without being pestered. :thumbup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:laughing:...:thumbsup:


----------



## PARENOS (Nov 24, 2008)

what is the job description for the " personal masseuse" does it involve "love you long time"? :laughing: How detailed is the training in the union for that "trade".


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PARENOS said:


> what is the job description for the " personal masseuse" does it involve "love you long time"? :laughing: How detailed is the training in the union for that "trade".


You can't graduate until you learn the "big finish"


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

"love you long time" has definitely been the long time mantra...as far as union training, I hope not...but wait...maybe having a gal for each and every "bit of work" might not be so bad...:thumbup1:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you would be dead in 6 minutes:no:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

ha...I've got a 19 minute record so far...


----------

